# Need Blizzard Help??? WE ARE IN!!



## Top Dog (Sep 13, 2009)

Got this girl and one other sitting ready to ship out. We have 2 blowers and anything else you might need to help out Skids Dumps Back Hoes and Rubber Tire Loaders just give us a call and lets work out the details

TOP DOG Servicesussmileyflag
301.655.5695


----------



## Bigfoot Brent (Mar 19, 2008)

Like the name on the front of it!


----------



## GOTSNOW?GOTLAWN (Nov 20, 2010)

Looks like newspapers would jam up the augers like my snowblower in my garage...Do you have a problem with that??


----------



## Stan (Nov 28, 2003)

GOTSNOW?GOTLAWN;1150147 said:


> Looks like newspapers would jam up the augers like my snowblower in my garage...Do you have a problem with that??


Looks like it would tear a newspaper to shred's, I'd be more concerned over an alligator/recap.


----------

